# Selten: MTB-Hinterrad-Nabe von EDCO von 1993



## Abt Hugo (19. März 2004)

Hallo Classic-Bike-Freunde,

versteigert wird hier eine EDCO-Competition-Nabe fürs Hinterrad aus dem Jahre 1993. Die Nabe ist so gut wie nicht gefahren worden, da sie mir dafür zu schade war. Sie gehört zu den seltenen Modellen, die über zwei Schmiernippel verfügen. Über die Qualität von EDCO-Naben brauche ich wohl nichts zu sagen - traumhaft in Verarbeitung und Funktion. 100 Prozent Handarbeit made in Swiss.

Technische Daten:

- Einbaubreite: 135 mm (Standard-Breite)
- 4-fach-Lagerung
- 4-fach-Dichtung
- Schnellspannnabe
- 32 Loch
- Shimano-kompatibel
- Nachschmierbar über zwei Schmiernippel

Das Teil ist ein echter Hingucker für ein Classic-Bike, aber auch voll alltagstauglich.

Beachtet auch meine anderen Auktionen und spart Porto. Die Ebay-Gebühr übernehme ich natürlich selber. Viel Spaß beim Bieten. Da dies ein ein Privatverkauf ist, kann ich leider keine Garantie/Gewährleistung bieten.

Hier der passende Ebay-Link:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3667434809&ssPageName=STRK:MESSE:IT


----------



## Lieselotte (24. März 2004)

Für welche Kassetten ist denn der Freilauf passend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (25. März 2004)

Hallo Lieslotte,

vielen Dank für Dein Interesse an der EDCO-Nabe. Zu Deiner Frage: Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, daß 7-fach-Kassetten durchgängig passen. Als 8/9-fach-Kassette hatte ich mal die XTR-Spiderarm-Kassette drauf. Auch das ging problemlos.

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abt Hugo (27. März 2004)

Nur noch einen Tag. Wer jetzt nicht bald bietet, hat Pech gehabt.


----------

